# Second Battery on Bessacarr E495



## pfil32 (Jul 27, 2005)

Has anybody added a second Battery to their Bessacarr E495. Mine is a 2006 model and the battery Compartment is situated under the floor with only room for one battery. If anyone has added a second can you give me an idea as to where the best place is to locate it. I am thinking of under the passenger seat but that is quite a distance from the original battery or would under one of seats at the back be better which would be a lot closer.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi Phil

I fitted a second 120Ah leisure battery within a battery box under the seat, near the boiler on our E450. (Fixed bed). There was no other place to fit as we wanted to connect both to a solar panel system which was cabled down from the roof through the "wardrobe".
It works well!...next job LED replacement bulbs.

Ron


----------



## travellady (Feb 23, 2011)

*coffee table*

Does anybody think a coffee table would be good in bak lounge Bessie 495, we pull out bed slats bout 5 should do it, then rest tray on top, great for coffee or wine table


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We fitted a second battery to our Bessie E460, sourced a sunken battery box from CAK. Fitted it under the opposite seat in our rear lounge. Works great.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Have two steel battery boxes suitable for through floor mounting if you're interested.


----------

